# Pregnant Molly??



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

i just came home from a trip and noticed that my molly is big aand round, like he is bloated. I think that means its pregnant. But its the male and so i am confused. Is he dying or what??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Show picture. Males do get obstructions, is he swimming funny? He could also have eaten an entire batch of fry.


----------

